# what is a purple ribbon for?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was looking at Dre's pedigree ... it says he has a purple ribbon, just curious what that means 

he's 70% RE, 30% Gaff


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

it means 3 generations of his pedigree are traceable/registered dogs. its used only by ukc. anddddd...thats about it. people use it as a marketing ploy more than anything else.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ok.. just curious..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I was too. Hahaha. Maile is PR. Its nice to know that your dog has 14 registered ancestors at least!!! And you get to put some letters before your dogs name...always fun.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If a dog is not PR and is registered with UKC it doesn't mean others were not registered it just means they weren't registered *with UKC*. Thus, there are either ADBA or AKC dogs in the ped who were single registered with UKC along the first few generations of the ped..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes PR mean (I do not remember how many generations) you have several generations of dogs there were registered by the UKC on the ped. You can single register a dog if you UKC or ADBA paperwork but will not get the PR' on your paperwork because you had to single register. Many BYB use it as a way to make their dogs seem more valuable or special, but it's really nothing special.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> And you get to put some letters before your dogs name...always fun.


And you get pretty purple stamped papers! hehehe I love my purdy papers


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't know you could register a dog with the UKC who didn't have UKC registered parents. Thats neat though if you want to compete in more shows.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah when I go pick my pup up from ofk im going to get blue inspected by a judge at the same time so I can get him daul registerd.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

UKC makes you do inspections? You cant just send them your ADBA papers?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> UKC makes you do inspections? You cant just send them your ADBA papers?


yes and No, you have to give them 2 or 3 photos of your dog stacked... one from the side one from the front and I believe one from the rear. (it's been a loooong time since I did Neela). You have to get the dog inspected and signed off by a judge. Then you have to photo copy their registration paperwork.. i believe they need to see 3 or so generations of reputable paperwork behind the dog you are wanting to register.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

For those interested here is the info on how to single reg with UKC. The dog must be at least a year of age, be registered with another reputable org in good standing. The other details can be viewed at this link...

United Kennel Club: APBT Single Registration

The forms
http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo23adm.pdf


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

First off, UKC purple ribbon is SEVEN generations of dogs. That is along and about 156 or something dogs in a ped. The mother and father both have to be purple ribbon for your dog to be purple ribbon; purple ribbon is just something for paper fanciers to look down the line to see where the dog is coming from.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

bluestark said:


> First off, UKC purple ribbon is SEVEN generations of dogs. That is along and about 156 or something dogs in a ped. The mother and father both have to be purple ribbon for your dog to be purple ribbon; purple ribbon is just something for paper fanciers to look down the line to see where the dog is coming from.


Its definitely THREE. Which includes FOURTEEN dogs.

Copied from the site:
_Purple Ribbon:
"Purple Ribbon" is a distinction UKC gives to a dog if all 14 ancestors within a dog's three generation pedigree (parents, grand parents, great grandparents) are each registered with United Kennel Club.

Purple Ribbon is indicated by the letters "PR" at the beginning of a dog's name and also by a comma (,) instead of a dash (-) within the dog's UKC number.

In order to receive a complete Seven Generation pedigree (showing 254 ancestors), the dog's parents must both be registered as Purple Ribbon. A Six Generation pedigree for the dog that was not produced by Purple Ribbon parents may have some "Open" entries depending on the availability of pedigree information on record with UKC.

UKC will automatically add the letters 'PR' to the beginning of the dog's registered name and the 'PR' will not count toward the 30 characters and spaces limitation for the allowable length of the dog's registered name._

United Kennel Club: UKC Policies and Rules Explained


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bluestark said:


> First off, UKC purple ribbon is SEVEN generations of dogs. That is along and about 156 or something dogs in a ped. The mother and father both have to be purple ribbon for your dog to be purple ribbon; purple ribbon is just something for paper fanciers to look down the line to see where the dog is coming from.


No it is not that way any more. It has not been like that for over a year.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

ok, Im sorry. I was thinking about the seven gen papers. which requires mother and father to be PR and that means there is 250 odd dogs. It is great to see those by the way!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

this is interesting I was wondering myself about this too Zeus is dual registered and Purple ribbon and both his Parents are Purple ribbon but I only ordered the 6th gen papers cause the 7gen is expensive. Sooo I only got his 6th gen and I only did that cause I want to see his generation and It's nice to know that none in his line was double bred.:roll: thanks for sharing although I'm still confuse a bit...LOL..sorry like I said I'm new to APBT .


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> this is interesting I was wondering myself about this too Zeus is dual registered and Purple ribbon and both his Parents are Purple ribbon but I only ordered the 6th gen papers cause the 7gen is expensive. Sooo I only got his 6th gen and I only did that cause I want to see his generation and It's nice to know that none in his line was double bred.:roll: thanks for sharing although I'm still confuse a bit...LOL..sorry like I said I'm new to APBT .


Are you saying he's scatterbred?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

dual registered means that your dog came with two sets of papers. E.I. ADBA and UKC. I really don't like the UKCs new cheap paper they are using for the pedigrees and i am not a fan of the PR label given out to dogs who only have 3 generations on file.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Are you saying he's scatterbred?


whats scattered bred?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> dual registered means that your dog came with two sets of papers. E.I. ADBA and UKC. I really don't like the UKCs new cheap paper they are using for the pedigrees and i am not a fan of the PR label given out to dogs who only have 3 generations on file.


OK thanks more clear now to me thanks again


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> whats scattered bred?


scatter bred is a term used to describe a dogs pedigree which there isn't a consistant type of dog being used in the breeding program in conjunction with generally more than 3 different bloodlines used to make up your dog. Does that make sense? IDK if i typed it out right.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a perfect explanation!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> scatter bred is a term used to describe a dogs pedigree which there isn't a consistant type of dog being used in the breeding program in conjunction with generally more than 3 different bloodlines used to make up your dog. Does that make sense? IDK if i typed it out right.


OK thanks I know for sure Zeus is not scatterbred by the looks of his pedigree paper:roll:...I learned more and more everyday thanks guys


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

most pitbull dogs are scatter bred,i mean those that have papers,most are byb dogs without papers actually.
theres been good scatter bred dogs in this breeds history as well,i dont know about bully bred dogs but real apbts have had good represenitives that were pretty much scattered as al hell.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just like any other breed, the bully's reps are mostly line bred. Any scattering is a crap shoot and you might not even end up getting bullies outta breeding like that. BUT then again, sometimes genetics have a way. I've seen a couple of really nice scattered bullies, but it's not too often


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes,scatter bred dogs tend to fluctuate in type,especialy when other breeds are thrown in,thats when you get dogs weighing 120 pounds and 60 pounds out of the same litter.
I mean thats a big diffrence,but even dogs between 100 pounds and 60 pounds represents cross breeding definetly,but possable scatter breeding also,and a litter that lacks that much in phenotype will also lack the genotype and temperment.


----------

